# Walking: It's good for you!



## Knightofalbion (Jul 9, 2012)

The benefits of walking...

http://www.psychologies.co.uk/body/benefits-of-walking.html


----------



## Steve (Jul 10, 2012)

Walking could be good for most people but unfortunately not for us up here where we live..
Should we go walking, we would for sure encounter Black Bears, Coyotes, Timber Wolves, Wild Cats, and Foxes just to name a few...............

I would say in our case that walking could be hazardous to our health !!!!!!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 10, 2012)

You can carry a gun if there's is a real threat to your life during walks. Black bears usually won't attack unless caught off-guard and surprised, or with cubs. Good to make some noises and let them know you're coming. I've noticed that coyotes and foxes usually avoid humans, unless they're sick/rabid. Don't know about the wolves and wildcats, haven't had the pleasure.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 10, 2012)

I've been walking/hiking for quite a few years now, my favorite forum of exercise when done outdoors!


----------



## jpgeek (Jul 10, 2012)

Hiking sometimes hurst my knees if there are too many inclines but walking around flat trails or around town usually works best for me.


----------



## Steve (Jul 11, 2012)

NOPE !!!!
NO GUN !!!! Not while walking ..............
We do enough work around here that walking (although good) can be replaced with some work outside in the field.

Winter time is another story. I do cross country which is also good. On mild days only.........
I must be extremely careful as I have had 2 hip replacements and a shoulder replacement. Should those implants get cold, I have had it !!!!  That's NO JOKE !!!!!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 12, 2012)

Steve said:


> I must be extremely careful as I have had 2 hip replacements and a shoulder replacement. Should those implants get cold, I have had it !!!! That's NO JOKE !!!!!!!



What happens when those types of implants get cold?


----------



## Steve (Jul 13, 2012)

When you go into the cold, the bones are part of your body and contain marrow, nerves, and life, along with other forms that make up the structure of bone.

When you have the joint replaced and that is now metal, (Titanium) it isn't the same. Metal absorbs cold much faster than bone. When the metal gets cold, it makes the bone (implant) and the meat around it cold. The active bone and meat have nerves that when cold, will produce a pain. 
Bone will be kept warm by the blood around it while metal has NO blood around it other than the meat.

If you break a bone, it hurts. If your joint has deposit, it hurts. Bone heals while metal doesn't.

On the other hand, metal joint replacements don't hurt. 

Obviously I am not a doctor and might be explaining this a bit different, but when my hips get cold, they hurt like the dickens till they warm up. After that, its OK............


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks Steve for the detailed explanation.  I often thought that extreme cold or heat may be a problem wth metals in the body.  Luckily I haven't needed any replacements.  I think it was Jane Fonda, who recently said she had a hip and 2 knee replacements.  It surprised me, because she was always slim and fit, and very active.  She had many exercise videos over the years, thought all that movement would keep her joints well lubed, and bones strong.  Guess there's just too many other things that affect our bones and joints.

Did you fall and break your hips and shoulder, or was the replacement needed for other reasons?


----------



## Steve (Jul 14, 2012)

I didn't fall and break anything............... BUT ...............

As a youngster, I played semi-pro hockey in Quebec City. I played left wing for the Quebec Citadelles in 1957. I was an extremely aggressive player and in those days we didn't have any pads for protection as they do today. Shin guards, gonklets (padded gloves) and a jock strap was all we had. 
It was very common for me to nail an opposing player into the boards as well as getting nailed myself. I spent lots of time in the penalty box but scored many goals. 

Now this eventually led to arthritis in the hips and shoulders. 
The reason for the joint replacements is the bone on bone and deterioration of the joints.....

Since having the replacements, I have absolutely NO pain and very little restrictions. 
One of the restrictions is that I NEVER get that implant cold........
I do cross country skiing but only on mild days. When the temperature drops below -20c, I won't go out skiing but when the sun is shining and it is only -10c, don't try to keep me in...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for sharing that, and I'm glad you're doing so well now with the replacements.


----------



## ArthurN (Jul 16, 2012)

Walking is a no-brainer for the ole missus and I. Exercise is almost always a good thing.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 18, 2012)

A new study just published in The Lancet suggests that a lack of exercise is now causing as many deaths as smoking across the world...
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-18881887


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2012)

As an avid walker, let me add that if you've had bad experience with joint, feet, muscle or other problems don't necessarily give up. If I lay off for a while I have massive problems walking but if I do just what I can at first (no matter how little that is) and slowly increase as I'm able, I eventually get to the point where I can walk for hours with no problem. It takes me between two weeks and a month to get there from no walking at all.

Stay young! Exercise!


----------



## Gift3d (Oct 23, 2012)

Steve theres always alternatives, treadmills/indoor tracks.

Walking is one of the best low impact exercises anyone can do


----------



## InsomniacGirl (Oct 23, 2012)

I do enjoy walking but often have problems with hip and back pain, having had Osteoporosis since I was a teenager. But my doctor still tells me that walking does help Osteo issues, and I suppose I should take his word for that, but I'm gotten lazy the past year or so. Since walking is low impact, I should motivate myself to start out slow and then build up as time goes by. 

~~ Jeanne


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 23, 2012)

Walking is good for the bones and Osteoporosis, since it is considered a "weight-bearing" exercise, the weight being our own body.


----------



## loriann (Oct 24, 2012)

I love walking! I try to walk an hour a day. My doctor says walking for an hour every day will keep my heart in good condition. On the weekends my daughter comes with me so its also a way that I can get my family out of the house.


----------



## Steve (Oct 24, 2012)

Walking is an excellent exercise EXCEPT if you live where we do.. It is definitely NOT recommended to walk in my area..........
It is impossible to walk and not run into Black Bears, wolves, coyotes, foxes, just to name a few..
I realise we live in the real country of Northern Ontario..

Now, cross country skiing is another thing.. Most of the wild animals have either gone to sleep or have moved on in search of food..


----------



## Lena51 (Oct 24, 2012)

I love to walk also but the problem here is I'd love to have a partner to walk with like I had when I was working.  So far there is no partner and where I live is no sidewalks and the only way beside getting your own treadmill is to drive to the mall to stay away from those bad dogs.  I am really afraid of dogs when no one is with them or they are not on a leach.  But I must get back to it if I have to go to the mall to walk.


----------



## teamrose (Oct 24, 2012)

Walking is the best and cheapest exercise around. I have let myself get so fat, walking is very difficult. I think I will start a walking routine, just 10 minutes a day until I can work up to an hour. I did walking before and lost over 50 pounds. Would love for that to happen again.


----------



## Steve (Oct 25, 2012)

If we had a mall, I would walk in the mall...
If we had a safe place to walk, I would walk in that place..

But unfortunately, there isn't any safe place to walk at this time of the year around here, unless we drive to the village and even then one can walk from one end to another in about 10 minutes...


----------



## Elzee (Oct 25, 2012)

I enjoy walking outside. I take my camera with me and have taken some very nice photos, while on my walks. I try to vary my walking routes. To make walking more enjoyable, I look for what can be a beautiful or interesting photo. What I have found is that even just walking 15-30 minutes a day helps a great deal. One time, my husband and I walked a mile, we had not intended to walk that far as I was wearing flip flops. I was grateful for no injuries and no aches or pains, the next morning. I think that was because of all the walking I had done before that walk of wearing such flimsy footwear. I don't intend to walk again without good walking shoes.


----------



## teamrose (Oct 25, 2012)

Oh my, that's awful. Do you have to live where you''re now located. I would hate living anywhere there was no safe place to walk. You said we, so if you have a walking companion, there's still no safe place? You may just have to invest in a treadmill.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 25, 2012)

Steve said:


> Walking is an excellent exercise EXCEPT if you live where we do.. It is definitely NOT recommended to walk in my area..........
> It is impossible to walk and not run into Black Bears, wolves, coyotes, foxes, just to name a few..
> I realise we live in the real country of Northern Ontario..
> 
> Now, cross country skiing is another thing.. Most of the wild animals have either gone to sleep or have moved on in search of food..



Just curious Steve, we have coyotes and foxes, but no danger of bears or wolves unless we're camping in the wild.  Have you ever used anything like pepper spray or other methods, other than a gun, for protection from predators?  Any opinion on these devices?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 25, 2012)

teamrose said:


> Walking is the best and cheapest exercise around. I have let myself get so fat, walking is very difficult. I think I will start a walking routine, just 10 minutes a day until I can work up to an hour. I did walking before and lost over 50 pounds. Would love for that to happen again.



Keep the faith Teamrose, and keep up with the walking.  I've found it's a great way to lose weight.  Using a pedometer is fun to keep track, I have an Omron.


----------



## R. Paradon (Oct 25, 2012)

I have been walking about 2 hours or so every other day.  I usually walk to the beach or the main part of the city.  I do it at a naormal pace and with no specified destination in mind.  When I first started about five years ago I was 237#.  Now I am about 160 so it takes time but it is good exercise!


----------



## Steve (Oct 25, 2012)

Seabreeze..
One shot from a 303 will not compare to any pepper spray or bear spray....
In order for the spray to be effective, the animal must be extremely close to you and that is way too close for my comfort.......

On the other hand, yelling, (but NEVER waving your arms) usually works for bears.. Actually bears don't want any encounter with humans unless they are threatened..  If a human should come between the mother and her cubs, then in most cases, the bear will attack to protect her young.. No spray will stop her then.. A single shot of a 303 between the shoulders will drop her instantly...
The choice is yours, you or the bear...... No option !!!!!! One must die ......


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 25, 2012)

R. Paradon said:


> I have been walking about 2 hours or so every other day.  I usually walk to the beach or the main part of the city.  I do it at a naormal pace and with no specified destination in mind.  When I first started about five years ago I was 237#.  Now I am about 160 so it takes time but it is good exercise!



Congrats on your weight loss!  each:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 25, 2012)

Steve said:


> Seabreeze..
> One shot from a 303 will not compare to any pepper spray or bear spray....
> In order for the spray to be effective, the animal must be extremely close to you and that is way too close for my comfort.......
> 
> ...



Point taken.   We had a black bear encounter once while camping, and yelling did no good.  We sent our Alaskan Malamute male out of our tent to scare the bear off, and the dog came running back into the tent, busting through the zipper, didn't help with the mosquito situation. layful:

My husband shot his shotgun over the bear's head, and that didn't phase it.  It was after the dry dog food in the bed of our truck, and broke into the shell through the window.  My husband had a 30.06 caliber rifle in the cab of the truck, but we didn't want to kill the bear unless necessary.  He went into the cab with the bear in the bed, and drove on dirt roads at night while the bear pounded back and forth, until it finally jumped out and ran. 

I was in the tent with the dog and mosquitos, shaking like a leaf and waiting for his return.  We had an aluminum boat with motor close by at the lake, if needed, I could've jumped in the boat and headed out with the dog.  Thankfully that wasn't necessary.  Exciting bear memory, lol, we had made some raspberry "soup" from fresh picked raspberries that day in the tent with us...so we're lucky the bear was more interested in the dog food.


----------



## Steve (Oct 26, 2012)

Black bears are fantastic swimmers..
Boy, that must of been a scary moment with that close call.. Bears only want food and will go to any length to get it.. If there isn't any food, off it goes and it most likely won't return, but if it smells something, it won't let up till it gets it.....

We have black bear sightings very often and in most cases, it just wanders off.. Should it not, then ask yourself why?? Food is the main reason.. 

Whatever you do, NEVER NEVER run from a bear or any wild animal.. They will out run you and in running you are prey to them....

Like I said, a 303 semi automatic is your best friend when walking in the woods up here.. Also have at least 10 rounds in your clip if not more.. The more the better..


----------



## R. Paradon (Oct 26, 2012)

SeaBreeze said:


> Congrats on your weight loss!  each:



Yes, it is a big difference from wearng a 5x shirt with no room to breath to a 2x that almost looks sloppy!  What everybody needs to know is that it takes us a long time to gain weight and it will take us a long time to lose it as well!  But when we can see the results...just a few pounds at a time it give initiative to keep on going!


----------



## Ginger (Nov 5, 2012)

_I have been an avid walker for many years.  So now, if I don't get my walk each day,  I feel like I need a "fix"....I guess  it is the endorphins that our bodies release during exercise...?
I just know that walking is  like therapy emotionally and physically for me!  I also love just being out in nature, which I think is  a big part of it.....and the ultimate walk for me would be on an ocean beach!   _


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 5, 2012)

Walking, especially outdoors in a natural setting, is really beneficial for mind and body.  I try to walk everyday, and miss it if I don't.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 5, 2012)

Steve said:


> Whatever you do, NEVER NEVER run from a bear or any wild animal.. They will out run you and in running you are prey to them....



I sometimes walk on dirt roads or trails through the woods with my dog off-lead when I'm on vacation, and I don't take the gun.  I know not to run from a bear, but would you recommend just dropping to the ground in a fetal position, playing dead, and hoping for the best?  I have the attitude that I won't encounter any problem wild animals...of course I'm not in the backwoods of Alaska or Canada, there we always had a gun/rifle with us.


----------

